# Kold Sterile Water Filter



## ryan_suiso (Jan 10, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone here has used this system. I did a quick Google search and see that a few reef nuts use it on large displays.

It seems like a good solution if you need to change lots of water since it outputs ~3.8GPM. It also produces potable water, meaning you can drink it with out reconstitution. It does not remove everything like a RO or DI system, but then again it does not waste gallons of water.

It does cost a bit more then even a high end RO/DI combo, but by producing more filtered water per hour, no waste water, and potable I might just pull the trigger on the small system.

I know of the good points, but are there any bad points? I know it does not strip calcium, magnesium nor alkaline reserve. This can be good, or bad depending on your level of control.

Regards,


----------

